# Massey Ferguson Model #481 Clutch Problem



## farmer jim

Replaced clutch four times since purchase in 2005. Anyone have a 481 or cab tractor in 400 series with a similar problem. 
Cannot find solution to solve the ongoing replacement of clutches?


----------



## SHARTEL

Welcome Jim,

Something just isn't aligned correctly....I know, that's an understatement but eating clutches (disks) usually means components are running less than concentric. 

Think maybe the clutch isn't the problem.....how does the pilot bearing look? If that bearing (or bushing) has sloppy tolerances it will allow the shaft to wobble and increase ware significantly.

What does your local MF dealer say about this?

Shartel


----------



## farmer jim

Thank you for your input. My local MF dealer could never given any reason for the problem. One dealer did tell me that I could not fix the tractor. A band-aid solution was used until the warranty ran out. The company rep indicated that I rode the clutch too much. 

I am disappointed in FM's concern for its customers. I have farmed for many years and have other farm machinery (including tractors) never had any problems of this magnitude. I can assure you that riding the clutch is not the problem. 

I cannot get a solution or help with this problem from MF or its dealers. MF "wiped it hands" so to speak as soon as it could. I just wondered if anyone else might have the same problem and found a solution. Thank you again for your ideas on the situation.


----------



## oldtom

ok having worked for M/F when it was still Canadian own. do you have a dial indicator to check i, fly wheel run out eg, is fly wheel run thro in centre of crank shaft and ,2checkbell housing to see if it is squ to end of crank shaft [so when transmission is fitted up all is nice and squ, the other end is to check trans input shaft is squ Ican e/mail photo on how to do this.or you can fined it in a work shop manual


----------



## tom221

m/f 3060 will not change from low to high any hints


----------

